# 2003 Clean Snowmobile Challenge



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

'Clean' snowmobile contest set

HOUGHTON -- The Upper Peninsula will host a competition in March that sets its sights on making snowmobiles more environmentally friendly.

The Society of Automotive Engineers will hold its 2003 Clean Snowmobile Challenge at Michigan Technological University's Keweenaw Research Center from March 12-22.

The challenge pits teams of engineering students against each other as they take a stock snowmobile and re-engineer the vehicle to reduce noise and emissions.

The competition is expected to draw snowmobile enthusiasts from across the region, and Keweenaw Research Center Director Jay Meldrum said the area is an excellent place for the competition.

"We have a 500-acre proving ground," Meldrum told The Daily Mining Gazette for a story published Saturday.

To help raise $100,000 to fund the event, the university kicked off a campaign that included a $10,000 donation from the International Snowmobile Manufacturers Association.

Association past President Jim Duke of Munising presented Meldrum with the check Friday.

"We are encouraged by having this competition come to Michigan," Duke said. 
About $25,000 has been pledged so far, Meldrum said. The research center will be looking for donations from a wide variety of sources, including snowmobile associations and companies that may hire students taking part in the competition.


----------

